# Dokumenteinrichtung Freehand MX - wichtig!



## phonoline (24. August 2004)

Hallo,

richtet man ein neues Dokument in Photoshop ein (bspw. A4 quer), hat man im nachhinein die Möglichkeit, die gesamte Arbeitsfläche samt Inhalt zu drehen (bspw. auf A4 hoch). In Freehand MX schein ich das nicht zu können. Wohl kann man die Seitengröße verändern, sie auf Hochkant stellen usw., doch der Inhalt bewegt sich nicht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die gesamte Arbeitsfläche mit Inhalt und Hilfslinien um z.B. 90 Grad  zu drehen?

vielen Dank für Tips!
alex


----------



## Beppone (25. August 2004)

Moinmoin,

die Seite samt Inhalt mit einem Klick drehen geht nicht.

Mit wenigen Klicks dagegen folgendermaßen:

1. Seite drehen (im Seiteninspektor oder direkt mit dem Seitenwerkzeug)
2. Inhalte drehen: ein Rechteck in Seitengröße anlegen, alles auswählen (Apfel + A), doppelklicken und bei gedrückter Shifttaste (damit dreht das Objekt nur 45 / 90 / 135 etc Grad) um 90° drehen. Rechteck löschen.
(Das "Hilfsrechteck " dient nur dazu, frei in der Seite befindliche Objekte nach der Drehung wieder exakt auf der Seite positionieren zu können).

Hilfslinien drehen geht nicht.

hoffe, geholfen zu haben


----------



## phonoline (25. August 2004)

Hi,

vielen dank für die Antwort. Normalerweise mache ich so was mit Gruppieren des gesamten Inhaltes und dann drehen (guter Tip übrigens mit der gedrückten SHIFT Taste...!). Aber: Natürlich interessieren mich hauptsächlich die Hilfslinien, die sich mitdrehen müssen. In Photoshop ist sowas kein Problem, in Freehand MX aber anscheinend schon...

Mir fällt aber gerade siedendheiß ein, dass man die Hilfslinien ja auch freigeben kann, so dass sie wieder zum Objekt werden. Die könnte ich dann mitgruppieren. Ha! 
Problem gelöst? We'll see...

Alex


----------



## thoru (25. August 2004)

Bei mir haben sich die Hilfslinien automatisch mitgedreht als 
ich im Objektinspektor von Hochformat auf Querformat gewechselt habe.


cu
thoru


----------



## phonoline (25. August 2004)

Hast Du dabei irgendwas voreingestellt?


----------



## thoru (25. August 2004)

Ich habe keine besonderen Einstellungen vorgenommen nur Freehand MX
gestartet und einige Objekte auf die Zeichenfläche gebracht sowie drei Hilfslinien.
Danach habe ich einfach im Eigenschaftsinspektor die Ausrichtung der Seite
von Hoch- auf Querformat gestellt und dabei ist es mir aufgefallen


cu
thoru


----------

